# Uiterlijk > Haar >  Haar uitval

## patriciavv

ik heb hele erge haaruitval.
En ik weet er geen raad meer mee.
Wat is het?
En wat kan ik doen?

----------


## dotito

Hallo patricia,

Er kunnen veel oorzaken zijn van haaruitval het kan van de stres komen/vitamine tekort/mischien u haar te veel geverfd/te veel fohnen daar breekt het haar van af.ect....

Wat je kunt doen is bv een goede vit.kuur volgen PILFOOD 
dit zijn geen goedkope pillen,maar zeer goede.
produckten die je op u haar kunt smeren zou ik niet aanraden.Vind persoonlijk dat die niet helpen.En omdat het ook van binnenuit moet komen.

Ik heb vorig jaar ook dat probleem gehad,en heb jammer genoeg mijn haar kort moeten laten knippen.Dus ik weet goed hoe jij je voelt,maar voor alles is een oplossing. :Wink: 

Heb voor jou deze link nog gevonden, bekijk heb anders eens
http://www.bjoeti.be/haar/haaruitval...an-ik-doen.htm

Groetjes Do,

----------

